# First Panel Set



## Still a Minor Leaguer (May 6, 2012)

Hi all - I am still in the novice category, but am going to build a new set of kitchen cabinets. (I have a large supply of oak and maple I had cut up years ago, and will probably use some of the oak.) House is rustic, so small flaws will not really detract at all. So, my question - for my first attempt at making raised panel doors, should I use a panel cutter with a backcutter? It appears to me if I don't use a back cutter, my panels will/can be a bit thinner, which hopefully means the rails/stiles will help prevent warping. I use a PC 7518 router. Also, and suggestions on a decent bit set for me to start out with that won't break the bank? I was looking at a Sommerfeld set, but seems a bit pricey. Thanks!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You are corect. The lack of a backcutter will allow you to fine tune the fit if you want. The panel should not be tight either in thickness or length and width. It has to have room to move with seasonal changes or it can push your fame apart. I would recommend you practice on some cheap 1x lumber first to get the setups right.
The Sommerfeld is a good set and I believe that he has setup info for them and I believe a DVD is also available. Other bit sets will also work just maybe not for as long. CMT also includes info in their online catalogue about bit setup. They are also very good quality but also pricey.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Still a Minor Leaguer said:


> Hi all - I am still in the novice category, but am going to build a new set of kitchen cabinets. (I have a large supply of oak and maple I had cut up years ago, and will probably use some of the oak.) House is rustic, so small flaws will not really detract at all. So, my question - for my first attempt at making raised panel doors, should I use a panel cutter with a backcutter? It appears to me if I don't use a back cutter, my panels will/can be a bit thinner, which hopefully means the rails/stiles will help prevent warping. I use a PC 7518 router. Also, and suggestions on a decent bit set for me to start out with that won't break the bank? I was looking at a Sommerfeld set, but seems a bit pricey. Thanks!


Welcome to the forum, CJ.

If you are going to build a full set of kitchen cabinets, I would recommend you do not go for a really cheap frame and panel set. There are many options out there suitable for your task.

How thin do you want to go?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi CJ

You don't need to put out big bucks for a good set of bits,it's one of the bit sets you will only use now and then in a life time..but you want to use the cutter with a back cutter on it so the panels fit right into place free and easy..

MLCS Raised Panel Rail and Stile Mix and Match Sets

OR
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/katset1.htm


http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/raised_panel_spacers.html

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/TM04-11railstile.pdf

==


----------



## Still a Minor Leaguer (May 6, 2012)

Thanks so much to all for the help! I have looked at quite a few sets now, and might go with a Katana set. I also have a couple of books and DVDs on cabinet and raised panel construction which I will be reading again. Really looking forward to playing with the router table, as it is one tool I don't have a lot of experience with. Cutting down a couple of large cherry trees from the back 40 this summer and going to have them sawn up. Couple of years and I should be able to start working with it. Thanks again!


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I have used the MLCS bits almost exclusively and have never had a problem. I have both the reversible rail and style set as well as the two piece matched set. Both have made a lot of raised panels over the years. As far as the back cutter goes if you don't use one then the panel will stand out from the rail and style. If you want the panel to be flush then you need the back cutter.


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

The back cutter does a couple of things. First, the raised panel doesnt protrude past the front of the frame, therefore looks appropreate, second, the tongue is the correct thickness for the slot in the frame so it is able to move, third, when the door is open, it looks great from the back in that it has a slight raised panel look. Been doing raised and flush panels for a while now and highly recomend that as with any tool you purchase a high quality set and also should budget for a matched set of rail, style and raised panel cutters. Remember, when you send them in to be sharpened to send the entire collection of cutters 'cuz then they will remain properly indexed to each other. Especially important if you have different profile cutters that may be interchanged durring the door making process for different projects.


----------



## paulnj (Jul 26, 2011)

Still a Minor Leaguer said:


> Thanks so much to all for the help! I have looked at quite a few sets now, and might go with a Katana set. I also have a couple of books and DVDs on cabinet and raised panel construction which I will be reading again.


Could you share the name of the books and DVDs? Where did you buy them? Thanks!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Taunton Press is one place to look. Some of their books are sold as downloadable pdf files. Lee Valley is another.


----------



## Still a Minor Leaguer (May 6, 2012)

paulnj said:


> Could you share the name of the books and DVDs? Where did you buy them? Thanks!


One that I have that I like is Bill Hylton's Frame & Panel Magic (Popular Woodworking). Not sure if it is in print anymore, but I see there is a Kindle edition. As a novice, I really like it. I have set my table up and have been practicing my cuts, just trying to get a good feel about what I am doing before I really jump into it, and have found the book to be useful.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

You don't need a back cutting bit to "raise" the back of your panels, that can be done easily with a rabbeting bit and router or table saw which will allow you to make the panel edge any size you need. I feel for new woodworkers it is easier to make raised panels without the back cutter since you are only working with one side of the wood at a time and can see exactly what you are doing.


----------

